# VSL - Vita Life Sciences



## Trader Paul (6 September 2007)

Hi folks,

VSC ... will be alert for positive news/moves,
around 14-17092007 ..... 

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## pixel (31 December 2015)

Following the third volume spike, I had added VSC to my watchlist, hoping it might pull back to the breakout level in the mid-$1.20's. But it keeps climbing...





Oh well - if the mountain doesn't come ... 
I'm buying.


----------



## pixel (7 January 2016)

pixel said:


> Following the third volume spike, I had added VSC to my watchlist, hoping it might pull back to the breakout level in the mid-$1.20's. But it keeps climbing...
> 
> Oh well - if the mountain doesn't come ...
> I'm buying.




Those break-away gaps give me added confidence. I've continued to accumulate.


----------



## pixel (21 March 2016)

So, the latest gap has been closed after all; but check the volume during the pullback...




and observe what happened in the past after extreme volume spikes like today's...
I did sell some of my holdings on Friday; glad to have kept a small position, which will form the base for an accumulation should history repeat and send VSC on another leg-up.


----------



## pixel (22 March 2016)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01724670
The Morgan Stanley Presentation could hold the key to yesterday's breakout.
Some further upside would be very welcome.


----------



## VSntchr (22 March 2016)

pixel said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01724670
> The Morgan Stanley Presentation could hold the key to yesterday's breakout.
> Some further upside would be very welcome.




Yikes! Thanks for the update on this Pixel. I previously held a few years ago and miraculously sold at the first top (actually printed the high) at around 1.88 I think it was. Then when it went sub $1.00 last year I hopped back in for a trade...but was out far too soon at around $1.20.

A good business, with very candid management. Not afraid to tell shareholders if they believe one of their segments is going through a sh!!ty period...


----------



## pixel (29 April 2016)

Pullback and bounce. Could be worth getting back in. (I did already)


----------



## pixel (3 May 2016)

Nice continuation gap and follow-through. Yesterday's lack of action left me a little concerned, until I realised the offers were refusing to come down = lack of supply. Buyers have to bid up or miss out.


----------



## System (1 September 2017)

On September 1st, 2017, Vita Life Sciences Limited changed its ASX code from VSC to VLS.


----------

